# Kittens leaving mummy - how many weeks?



## emajhall (Apr 21, 2008)

I know as a registered breeder they strongly advise you to keep your kittens until they are 13 weeks old (which is what i do) but my vet keeps telling me that there is no reason to wait until they are 13 weeks old. He says that for mummy they are better off leaving perhaps each week from 8 weeks then all going the day they turn 13 weeks? I did point out that for the vaccinations they should remain with me but obviously if the kitten gets vaccinated by the new owners then it is no disadvantage to the kitten. It has got me thinking that's all?


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

my friend has just aquired 2 moggies that are 7 &half weeks, they eat well and are litter trained, she will tae them to the vet to have them fleaed, wormed and vaccinated!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

If you are a registered breeder with GCCF then you are supposed to abide by their rules i.e. to keep the kittens until they are 13 weeks. I guess it is probably due to the fact that pedigrees may mature a little more slowly than moggies (I am sure someone will be able to advise of the reasoning behind this better than I can!). Either way I personally would be wary of any pedigree breeder letting their kittens go earlier than the 13 weeks (well a few days earlier is probably okay but more than a week.......


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

13 weeks, even 14 weeks! i don't think moggies should go any earlier either. vaccinate them and charge the new owner the price. i would!


----------



## emajhall (Apr 21, 2008)

I have rang the GCCF and looked at their website and they ADVISE - It is not a rule - it is their advice. I am not saying i disagree but the vet has a point. Mummy is surrounded by her 6 kittens and then suddenly they are all taken from her?


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Interesting thread - although i cannot add to this as im not sure of my opinion on this one!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Interesting thread - although i cannot add to this as im not sure of my opinion on this one!


i think it depends wether its moggies or pedigrees, and if they're registered!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

They STRONGLY advise. If you have 6 kittens then try work it with their new owners so 2 go at 13 weeks, 2 at 4/5 days later, and 2 a 14 weeks. That is staggered then. 

I would NEVER buy a kitten unless they were 13/14 weeks of age. My new kitten will be coming to me at 16 weeks of age.


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm very excited about bringing my kitten home in 3 1/2 weeks, he'll be 13 weeks then.... but somehow i feel guilty of taking him away from his mum and brothers


----------



## emajhall (Apr 21, 2008)

The vet (who should know these things) tell me that there is NO difference at all if the kitten leaves at 9 weeks than if it leaves at 13 weeks - I always thought they should leave at 13 weeks but i did think the vet had a point. I'm not saying my kittens will leave earlier than 13 weeks i just wondered what other breeders opinions are and why you wouldn't allow them to leave early if it does the kitten no harm.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes should know but don't always know, like Doctors!

Having had my moggies @ 7 weeks and peds @ 13 weeks I prefer the latter. 

Gives the kittens longer to learn to be a "cat" too!


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have 2 persians that left there mum 2 early 1 was 8 weeks old and his brother was 6 weeks old rang her up about the second 1 and it was a case of if you dont take him now then someone else will. THey have both had stomach problems the first one been the worst, but me been a soft touch got the second one from same breeder and new he was coming into a home were he would be well looked after i had to feed him on lactol kitten milk till he was 6 months old and they are both fed on hills science plan to prevent them having stomach problems.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

snowy said:


> I have 2 persians that left there mum 2 early 1 was 8 weeks old and his brother was 6 weeks old rang her up about the second 1 and it was a case of if you dont take him now then someone else will. THey have both had stomach problems the first one been the worst, but me been a soft touch got the second one from same breeder and new he was coming into a home were he would be well looked after i had to feed him on lactol kitten milk till he was 6 months old and they are both fed on hills science plan to prevent them having stomach problems.


these kittens are lucky to have someone like you 

what a terrible breeder


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

emajhall said:


> The vet (who should know these things) tell me that there is NO difference at all if the kitten leaves at 9 weeks than if it leaves at 13 weeks - I always thought they should leave at 13 weeks but i did think the vet had a point. I'm not saying my kittens will leave earlier than 13 weeks i just wondered what other breeders opinions are and why you wouldn't allow them to leave early if it does the kitten no harm.


Sounds like you have made your mind up-and it's up to you but for me-no way-when he says leave mum-are you sure he doesn't just mean remove mum from kitts,coz they don't need her,coz their you have no way of being sure that their new owners will vaccinate them accordingly so in this instance imo it's if you can live with the consequences9should their be any) and to be honest i would not buy any pedigree that wasn't only not vaccinated but allowed to leave at such an age-in fact it would start bells ringing
Think like this-if they were your human babies-would you take the risk or do everything you could to give them the very best chance in their journey thru life?


----------



## emajhall (Apr 21, 2008)

I haven't made up my mind - i mean I do think you need to be sensible - kittens need to be eating solids and standing well on their own feet and i agree about the vaccinations but i think i will stagger them going because the thought of all the kittens going overnight does worry me - if i will feel lost when all the kittens have gone to new homes i can't imagine how mummy will feel?


----------



## Amy_1984 (Apr 19, 2008)

I have no idea so this isnt an opinion just an experience, Ive just bought (2weeks ago) bought a kitten, he was 9weeks when i had him fully weaned and litter trained and absolutely fantastic. I was given a tin of lactol to feed him on and when i went the vets last Thursday to get his first injection the vet asked me if he was eating/drinking ok.... to which i replied "like a pig" lol and explained i give him lactol still and she told me to take him off it if hes fully weaned but he can have it if he likes it (he still gets a bowl a day cause he loves it) Hes settled in really well and has had no problems hes a pleasure to have around, when hes not breaking my vases 

Good thread, Informative and everyone has their own opinions I think its personal preference as some breeders like to know their kittens go fully vaccinated, some think the new homes should make their decision, and others like to know the kitten is of an age/temperament suitable to go to a new home.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

emajhall said:


> I haven't made up my mind - i mean I do think you need to be sensible - kittens need to be eating solids and standing well on their own feet and i agree about the vaccinations but i think i will stagger them going because the thought of all the kittens going overnight does worry me - if i will feel lost when all the kittens have gone to new homes i can't imagine how mummy will feel?


You really should wait until 13 weeks. You can still stagger them, besides mum will prob be too busy calling to worry. you could loose alot of potential buyers selling at that age. not a good idea i am afraid,.


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> these kittens are lucky to have someone like you
> 
> what a terrible breeder


 They are very spoilt now and can normally be found on a bed somewere or laid in sun in garden. Both had to be shaved recently as there fur had got knotted due to weather and me been ill and at docs/ hospital alot. Roony the eldest has just turned 2 & snowy will be 2 in september so she bred them more or less straight away again. They are like babies though and dont like me out of there site roony especially he suffers with anxiety attacks according to vet as he will start wetting in conservatory and house if i go away takes him a couple of weeks to settle down. Not sure if this could be due to him leaving his mum 2 soon.


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Unless a vet is specialised (eg. cardiologist), then take his advice as you would a GP. The vets can advise on this fact, that fact, and the other fact - but they're not trained in behaviour - that takes an observer (the breeder).

My experience has been varied. I stick to the 13 week rule (though this is sometimes by shortened by a couple of days to help the new owner out if the 13 weeks falls just after a weekend).
I'm sat here with seven Bengal kittens on my lap. Three of them are nine weeks old and there's no way I would rehome them. Bengals are mucky buggers. These guys are covered in food and poo (and yes, they are sitting on me!) and look a state. They haven't learnt to clean themselves properly yet and their mucky habits can lead to bouts of the runs.

We also have two eight week old Abyssinians. Their cleaning and litter box behaviour is impeccable. They don't seem to want a warm lap to sit on -they're too busy 'killing' everything in sight. Disregarding the injections side of things, these two would be able to go to a new home with no problems at all.

When it comes to leaving mum I also have different views than other posters.
Our kittens leave their mums when they want to - or when mum wants to leave them.
We have a mother who gives birth to wonderful show quality kittens, but is trying to get rid of them after five weeks. Six weeks is tops. If she is shut in a pen with them she howls to get out and turns her back on them. Then she will pace around the pen trilling at them to try to get them out. I see this as her trying to 'force' them to be independant. She has had two litters and has done it with both. She will get into the pen filled with milk but will refuse to feed her kittens. I can't say her kittens are bothered at this point though - as they're usually early weaners.
Keeping a mum with their kittens for the full 13 weeks just isn't done here - I haven't got a mum that is that maternal - or kittens that are that needy. Once the kittens are weaned they are looking to us for warmth and cuddles.

Finally - we did have a woman come round to look at our Abyssinians - twice. Second time she brought her husband with her, who whipped out his stephoscope and started inspecting the kittens. My husband was most surprised. It turned out the husband was a vet, but they didn't ask permission to do it. This same woman had asked that she take our Abys home at the age of five weeks, stating that she was a qualified veterinarian nurse which meant they would be in 'safe hands'.

The arrogance of these people can be amazing, so once again I would say when it comes to rehoming, take the vet's advice with a pinch of salt.


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

have to agree with you there (savannah) about the vets !!! their information and advice is not always worth listening too 

as one vet vaccinated my cat with kitten vaccinations as i was 4 day late for his booster and also vaccinated with chamledia which i never asked for !! and now my cat is really unwell and very under weight  


good luck anyhow


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

There is no way i would let any kitten go before 13weeks of age, reg or unreg. 
yes by all means take the kittens away from mum from time to time when they reach 9wks so she gets a gd rest from them and gets used to them not being with her all the time, I think it does the kittens gd to be away from mum as well @ times,
As for your Vet, he obvioulsy dont know much about pedigree cats as they all differ in maturing, SO the 13 week rule should apply!
But every one is differnt and have different veiws,


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

SavannahKitten said:


> Unless a vet is specialised (eg. cardiologist), then take his advice as you would a GP. The vets can advise on this fact, that fact, and the other fact - but they're not trained in behaviour - that takes an observer (the breeder).
> 
> My experience has been varied. I stick to the 13 week rule (though this is sometimes by shortened by a couple of days to help the new owner out if the 13 weeks falls just after a weekend).
> I'm sat here with seven Bengal kittens on my lap. Three of them are nine weeks old and there's no way I would rehome them. Bengals are mucky buggers. These guys are covered in food and poo (and yes, they are sitting on me!) and look a state. They haven't learnt to clean themselves properly yet and their mucky habits can lead to bouts of the runs.
> ...


Brilliant info Nicola!


----------



## Lynsey (Apr 13, 2008)

This is an interesting thread. We are looking after a mum (who I desperately want to keep and am pestering hubby to this end) who has 4 kittens and the Cats Protection League are helping us. They asked if we would be happy to keep the kittens until they were 8 / 9 weeks before the started to rehome them, which I was happy with.

Nala is being an excellent mum but I do worry about her as she was thin when she arrived at our door and gave birth 3 weeks later. For her I think if the kittens were with her longer than the 8/9 weeks it would take too much out of her.


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Lynsey said:


> Nala is being an excellent mum but I do worry about her as she was thin when she arrived at our door and gave birth 3 weeks later. For her I think if the kittens were with her longer than the 8/9 weeks it would take too much out of her.


It might stress her out more if you took the kittens away. It's probably best just to make sure she, and the kittens, get plenty of regular meals and she'll probably let you know when she's had enough.

I wouldn't let kittens go before the 13 weeks, firstly as that's what's recommended but mainly because they bring so much enjoyment 

Fiona


----------



## emajhall (Apr 21, 2008)

It has already been said that cat's all mature differently and maybe it is appropriate with some kittens / breeds and not others. 

My vet has said to me it would do my kittens no harm or disadvantage to go to their new home (assuming the new owner vaccinates the kitten) at 8-9 weeks - he has also said that when all the kittens leave overnight this would be stressful for mum and it is better to stagger it over weeks. 

I have decided to stick with the 13 week rule - not because i do not believe the vet but because a breeder gains a reputation and following advice laid out by the GCCF is obviously highly recommended - BUT that doesn't mean the vet is wrong.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Your said it emajhall -assuming the new families vaccinate-as for stressing mum out if they all go at once-dunno if it's the same for your gals-but ours aren't bothered at all-too busy thinking about and calling out for boysBut have to say i'm glad they're sticking with you-they're great fun to have around and it gives you as a breeder as well as a slave a chance to watch how they differ in development and type etc


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

My experience has been the same as Kelly's. I don't know whether it's just a fluke, but my girls are just horny girls. They do their job - and no more (and sometimes less!). There's no lingering goodbyes - they don't pine over their kitties. Most actively avoid them at nine weeks old (and one of them at only five weeks, as I said earlier).

This has been the same for our Bengals (which is by far the majority of our cats), our Russian Blues and our Abys.

Perhaps it's something in our water. 

We have to be careful not to anthromorphosise. Cats aren't people. I haven't seen a mum get stressed out by separation yet. Perhaps it's just the breeds I have here, but they're all perfect mums.. and perfect women for our studs. Once the kittens are independant they don't want to know.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

We have to be careful not to anthromorphosise. Cats aren't people. I haven't seen a mum get stressed out by separation yet. Perhaps it's just the breeds I have here, but they're all perfect mums.. and perfect women for our studs. Once the kittens are independant they don't want to know.
Exactly-but whats that massive word anthromorphosise mean(just about say it-but i had to think about it) maybe it is our water-might try some meself


----------



## emajhall (Apr 21, 2008)

You are most likely right - i have my first 2 litters still with me at the moment so i don't have any experience of how mummy will react when they are gone but i hope you are right.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

pmsl, yes Nicola have you swollowed a dictionary today, we don't know what that word means doh!


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

It means transferring human traits and characteristics onto different species.  Cats drive is one of instinct rather than emotion. We may wish to see or interpret feline behaviour as them feeling like we do about our babies (both human and feline) - but it's not really there. Some human traits can be seen in felines (depression is a good example), but I don't believe cats are 'maternal' in the same way as we are. I don't think they attach great importance in anything other than reproducing and continuing their species in the very best circumstances there are.

For example if the environment is wrong, or unsafe for their kittens, early generation hybrids will kill their litter, come into season and mate again, moving on to a safer environment (which is one of the reasons why the breeding of Savannahs... and at one time Bengals.. results in such an expensive kitten!).

My Bengals behaviour is pretty much as I would expect, believing what I do about their reproductive instinct. "Right, job done, let me at the boys again".


----------



## emajhall (Apr 21, 2008)

Stupid question but how do i know if it is a cleft palet?


----------

